# What 'real' food can you give hamsters?



## tonitot (23 November 2014)

Apologies if this is a dumb question! I'm new to hamster ownership and have recently acquired 3 baby Roborvski hamsters. Just wondered if you can give them any proper food like apples, carrots etc, what is safe for them and how much?? 

Thanks


----------



## ApolloStorm (25 November 2014)

Usually with hamsters fruit and veg. But robos are so tiny you'd probably only give them tiny amounts!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (25 November 2014)

My hamsters used to eat all types of fruit and veg, i think they really liked grapes. They used to catch and eat bugs/moths that landed in their cage!

ETA- just found this, should give you some ideas!
http://pethamsters.webs.com/hamsterfooddiet.htm


----------



## dollyanna (25 November 2014)

My dwarf russians used to love a bit of roast chicken


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (25 November 2014)

Whatever you do, don't do what I did... Gave my hamster a plum once and he left it. Cage was not far from the window and it got warm in the sun, hamster then ate it once it had fermented and was drunk for two days. Couldn't even climb his little hamster ladders to bed. 

True story.


----------



## tonitot (25 November 2014)

Thanks for the helps guys  pmsl at the image of a drunk hamster CC!!


----------



## 3OldPonies (16 December 2014)

Mine likes:

Dried fruit (sultanas and raisins)
Cooked egg yolk
Cucumber
French beans
Bread crust
Celery
Tomato
Mild cheese
Fresh garden peas (1 pea at a time)
Mealworms (dried)

All in tiny amounts though.


----------



## Echo24 (17 December 2014)

Mine loved raisin, peanuts and sunflower seeds! I loved watching him peel them from the shell! Sadly he got cancer and died


----------



## Highlands (28 December 2014)

Cabbage, kale, breakfast biscuit, porridge and weetabix!


----------

